# bedside ultrasound



## soprano (Jan 12, 2014)

Please help...

Physician performed bedside ultrasound distal to rectum to evaluate for abscess. Pt is pregnant.

Do I use 76999? I hate to use an unlisted code but I can't seem to find code for ultrasound of soft tissue in this region. 

Thank you.


----------



## kak6 (Jan 18, 2014)

Yep looks like that is your choice 76999 modifier 26


----------



## soprano (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

